# Torrents problem



## JharuPochaBai (Oct 6, 2007)

I am trying to download a 1.5 GB file. From Megaupload (where i hold a premium account), it takes about 10 minutes.....

Problem is I couldn't find it on megaupload.....but found a torrent for it.

But via torrents (BitTorrent), it's telling me 1 week 2 days? Is there something
I'm missing or what?

Torrents are painfully slow, is that it?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 6, 2007)

Its may be due to lesser no. of peers.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 6, 2007)

Torrent is a P2P client.Means ur download will depend on number of Seeds,Peers & Leechers you are getting. 

Try this trick, may help you:
*www.techiehome.org/viewtopic.php?p=5371


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh that helps...............thanks a lot ravi, very cool software.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 6, 2007)

Your ports may be closed. Do a connection test if your software supports it. It should be somewhere in tools, usually


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 6, 2007)

JharuPochaBai said:
			
		

> Oh that helps...............thanks a lot ravi, very cool software.


my pleasure friend


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 6, 2007)

1.5 GB in 10 mins !!
do u really live in brooklyn?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah..Even I wanna know that....
And I dont think its even possible there...
thats about 150 MBs per minute...whao impossible.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 7, 2007)

JharuPochaBai in feedback section said:
			
		

> Pathetic Content. And I guess I'm banned for blurting out the truth.



I don't think they sell DIGIT there(in brooklyn).


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Oct 7, 2007)

Tell me something guys.........how does it make any of you a difference
if I live in Brooklyn or not, if I have a 150Mbps connection or not, and
whether Digit is sold in Brooklyn or not?

I asked a question, got the answer. Now move on and get a life.

I don't mean to offend my country by any means, but just because you
are used to the ways of a third world country offering dial up connections
to the internet, doesn't mean you assume the rest of the world to be
like that.

First up, ask your pop do shell out some serious bucks to get here. Then
try to get into a good university in a good course, and see for yourself
how fast the internet is.  (I don't think any of you will be able to do so
in the ten next generations of yours)


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome to club of P2P
atfirst you need to learn what P2p is,how it works, then learn configrations settings
then you can start-off


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

JharuPochaBai said:
			
		

> I don't mean to offend my country by any means, but just because you
> are used to the ways of a third world country offering dial up connections
> to the internet, doesn't mean you assume the rest of the world to be
> like that.
> ...



dude u better mind ur language.


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Oct 7, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> dude u better mind ur language.



Hey, don't take it personally. Nobody likes it when their
authenticity is questioned meaninglessly, and that was
why I went off a bit.

And by the way, I'm not a dude, like it or not.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

ok,am away from it.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 7, 2007)

jharu: mind the language.. and what kind of user name you have ? 
i think you should better behave as i have seen many of your posts in a bad manner.. so behave, next time comes the misery !

Shantanu


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh.....just a stupid user name....couldn't think of anything better while signing up. Is there a way to change it? I'm not aware.

And can you tell me which posts of mine have had bad manners? I would love to take a look and see if there's something I need to rectify.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

#10 post of this thread is what  i have seen till now.
not any other.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 7, 2007)

jharu ! contact the admins (fatbeing,Asfaq,Raaabo) just email or PM them and they will change the username  , and your posts, i really dont think its necessary to post the links here.. its ok now..just keep in mind for future


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Oct 7, 2007)

Sure. Thanks for the info Shantanu.


----------



## iMav (Oct 7, 2007)

naam main hai jharu pocha aur bai aur humme lecture de raha/i hai on shelling out money 

kiske ghar jharu pocha kia tha jo ur pop got so much money to shell


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

Bil Gates.


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Oct 7, 2007)

For those of you who were doubting our university connection:

Here I am downloading the latest JDeveloper 10g version:

*img388.imageshack.us/img388/4084/downloadnd6.jpg


It's slow right now since there are too many folks connecting to our tutorial server, otherwise the speed hits close to 17 or 18 MB/s.

If you have further doubts regarding that, send me the url of a LEGAL file of say 100MB size, and I'll show you.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

Njoy ur internet and i didnt doubt ur speed.
i doubted ur location.
happy DLing.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Oct 7, 2007)

JharuPochaBai said:
			
		

> Tell me something guys.........how does it make any of you a difference
> if I live in Brooklyn or not, if I have a 150Mbps connection or not, and
> whether Digit is sold in Brooklyn or not?
> 
> ...




seriously dude mind your language.


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Oct 7, 2007)

I spoke to Shantanu, and am already minding it. But why did you stray in into this thread
for absolutely no reason, when you have no business here?

Just to show people that you can quote a reply and type? Well done, bravo.

And looks like that screenshot is becoming a little hard to digest for some!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 7, 2007)

We dint doubt your speeds.I heard someone has set up a 40gbps connection for his mother in Sweden and 10-20mbps is very common in Europe and USA.
AND yes we are very much happy with our 256kbps\2mbps connections.


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Oct 7, 2007)

Look TDH, you and I have had our problems from the day I joined this place.

Everytime I post, you have to comment something, and it usually isn't the
nicest comment around.

Tell me, what do we have going on that we always end up this way?
I remember I once asked you to stay out of my posts etc., but even then
you couldn't keep that small request.

Do you really have to come around like this? or will you leave me alone
once and for all?

And btw, that was not a 20Mbps connection, it was 8.1 MBps (= 64.8 Mbps).
Our full capacity is 145Mbps TL.

Our corporate Lan is a *1Gbps* EP link. I'll sit at those terminals one day, surely,
and will post screenshots here.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

Peace.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 7, 2007)

now chill guys ... and mayank.. this trolling is not good.. keep the posts to the topic.. No flaming or anything after this.. 
BTW nice speeds their JHARU  
and yeah its very common even to have a 40MBPS download speeds  

NOw chill


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Oct 7, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> Peace.



Well said. That's what I want too, but looks like forums these days have
a strong affinity for cyber violence.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

ok ok,thats enough.
no more harsh comments please.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 7, 2007)

> Everytime I post, you have to comment something, and it usually isn't the
> nicest comment around.
> 
> Tell me, what do we have going on that we always end up this way?
> ...


I said 20mbps is very common there.Even my college has a 100mbps or something t1\t3 line.And I hope very soon we will have such type of speeds in India too.


Now peace.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 7, 2007)

@jharu : are you sure you are in Brooklyn right now ? Please answer truthfully ?

fast man! Tell me ?

ok , if you arent interested in telling , let me tell.. : you are in INDIA , your IP address is  : 202.54.176.51 < anything to say, and dont tell me about dynamic IP please, coz i know how to reveal the real IP.(this server supports IP management ) happy surfing.. and no lies after today..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

what abt the speeds then?


----------



## shantanu (Oct 7, 2007)

i dont know what about the speeds, but the guy was telling a lie about the location. he might have googled or something like that, i dont know, maybe photoshopped.. i am not into that.. but the location is INDIA , that i am sure of


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Oct 7, 2007)

And having been a vBulletin hacker, I know the code fragment which detects the IP as well. Apache handler if you will. 

Tell me, Shantanu, your server for Digit is 198.65.131.97, located in Sterling (Virginia), close to the Rodeo oval in United Sates.

Does that mean you are sitting in Sterling right now?

Very smart conclusion for a Microsoft MVP, I must say. Are you sure you are one?


----------



## iMav (Oct 7, 2007)

shantanu ur the man ...  pol khol  jharu pocha bai k muu par shantanu ne jharu pocha dono laga diya 

shantanu u rock


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok, tell me which country you want me to be from now. I'll switch to that country's IP. Japan? Israel? Dubai? Lemme know what you fancy.......he he.

_I know how to reveal the real IP.

_Ha ha ha ha, outstanding skill dear. How long have you been into TCP/IP and network programming sweetheart?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

our new pol khol man.-here comes Shantanu.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 7, 2007)

hmm great ! IP handler and baisc.. go and read some.. buddy the things you are talking about , everyone knows here.. and i am sure you are in india.. DAMN sure.. if you would have been in Brooklyn.. then your IP(if dynamic too) cant be of india.. i dont think a smart guy like you would be setting his own IP to INDIA ? when he wants to prove that he is in Brooklyn.. a smarter guy would be who tells truth and confessed when he is wrong.. 

and as far as i am concerned ask the other members and Microsoft and infact the admins.. Please ... go ahead.. and you mean i am not a MVP ? lol great..  haha

and in IP and all.. i think about 6 years ! but what it takes from the years.. its just about lie and truth ? isnt it ? 

and please foget about the things youa re saying ... dont try to act this way, will ony harm you.. no one will be affected.. reporting *Admins* now


----------



## iMav (Oct 7, 2007)

JharuPochaBai said:
			
		

> Ok, tell me which country you want me to be from now. I'll switch to that country's IP. Japan? Israel? Dubai? Lemme know what you fancy.......he he.


 so u were fancying to be from india  and there fore ur ip turned out be from india


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Oct 7, 2007)

And by the way, Digit cannot even afford its own webserver? is that why they opted for the services of Verio Advanced Hosting in Dulles?

Ok, let's play a game. I'll change my 5 times in the next 5 minutes. In those 5 times, I'll channel through my real IP once only. Let's see if you can catch me........starting now......(switiching)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

if u r so much unhappy with the guyz around on the forum and the forum itself ,u may better leave the forum.


----------



## iMav (Oct 7, 2007)

hehe kya game hai ... akele khel bhai .... shantanu is too busy with other stuff


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

akele akele khelega ya gi jhado pocha bai.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 7, 2007)

Yea let him alone *Mr.*Jharo..whatever


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok, I just flew to meet Shantanu in Hazlet, NJ.

Shantanu my MVP (networking) genius, where are you ?? 

Oh, I have a meeting with Microsoft Networking Professionals (MNVPs)
in Iraq right now, and they will explain IP chanining!  yay!

See you there Shantanu!


----------



## shantanu (Oct 7, 2007)

want a ban jharu ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

i no more want peace now.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 7, 2007)

i know what you want to prove.. dont worry.. dude.. as all said i dont have time for your games.. so better stay out.. and well talking about DIGIT, you are hampering with Forum decorum.. another post and you are permanently Banned.. i already sent this to the Admins.. and mind it , this is last warning.. you will be banned if you make a single bad post after this


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Oct 7, 2007)

Oooooooooooh, sync problem. That post of yours appeared while I typed.

Ooooooooooooh, I got banned............ha ha..................will be back in
a minute..........

Why? What have I done dear?

Tell me something, can you really ban a person? Nopes, only an Id.

If you do ban me, it will take me less than a minute to get back into action,
ha ha ha ha.

Don't ridicule yourself like this Mr. nMVP Banner! 


A miserly pathetic underpaid indian mod banning a class topper at FEA, who is also interning with Shell.............. ha ha ha ha. Life is hard dude, life is hard.......

Enjoy digit forum modding while I make the bucks here.........ta ta.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

Try it.


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Oct 7, 2007)

And I can't wait for your banning comment.............cook up something really good! anyways, i need a new profile.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 7, 2007)

ok ! i wont ban you man.. i got afraid.. let Admins take care of this   happy surfing..

and i guess you missed something.. Underpaid INDIAN MOD ? lol ! well its ok..


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Oct 7, 2007)

you too networking genius........thank god people like you stick to modding and don't about coding protocols.......really thank god for that........no offense meant!


----------



## shantanu (Oct 7, 2007)

its ok man! you didnt offend me like in the last 10 posts  i understand your frustation.. its ok.. and well coding.. dude i work for atleast 16hrs. a day.. and i guess that give only 20% to moderating.. and that is a thing i like.. !  i have a JOB and i guess ummmmm, it is sureshot better than yours.. well its no point discussing it.. i have got the results for all your ID's that you have on this forum.. wait and see what comes next ! thanks for giving me time to search.. and now Admins do the rest.. ! 

thanks

shantanu


----------

